# Anyone know this product: Plugin PestFree?



## Artemis2007 (Jul 13, 2012)

This product, Plugin PestFree, was recommended to me by a wildlife removal pro, who swears by it. The company claims it's scientifically proven but doesn't supply a link to the paper. It supposed works by creating a electromagnetic pulse in the wiring of your house that is intolerable for rats, mice and other pests. However, I can't find any objective, outside assessment of this device or of the technology itself. Wondering if anyone knows about this device.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I found some results that show an increase in childhood leukemia and lymphoma, but, it's extremely windy here & I can't access the articles via WiFi.
First, I put in "Research", & the product's name. That showed this sentence about leukemia and lymphoma, so I put that in. Maybe you will have better luck.

Link -


Harvard School of Public Health researchers reviewed 16 studies done since the 1990s and found a small but significant increase in risk of childhood leukaemia ..https://pluginpestfree.co.nz - Google Search



As to how it works - 





__





research, electromagnetic pulse for rats - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I remembered that the Navy was using this in the ocean causing death to whales.

Then there's US Defense =
. . ."microwave weapons (HPMWs), or even certain natural phenomenon. These powerful pulses – when interacting with the Earth’s magnetic field – have the ability to damage electronic and electrical equipment such as computers, cell phones, transformers and transmission lines, as well as critical communications infrastructure. Even worse, the design of America’s electric grid means that damage to certain critical substations could cause cascading failures across the entire country." Forbes
microwave weapons (HPMWs), or even certain natural phenomenon. These powerful pulses – when interacting with the Earth’s magnetic field – have the ability to damage electronic and electrical equipment such as computers, cell phones, transformers and transmission lines, as well as critical communications infrastructure. Even worse, the design of America’s electric grid means that damage to certain critical substations could cause cascading failures across the entire country." Forbes


----------



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

Artemis2007 said:


> This product, Plugin PestFree, was recommended to me by a wildlife removal pro, who swears by it. The company claims it's scientifically proven but doesn't supply a link to the paper. It supposed works by creating a electromagnetic pulse in the wiring of your house that is intolerable for rats, mice and other pests. However, I can't find any objective, outside assessment of this device or of the technology itself. Wondering if anyone knows about this device.


Seriously doubt that stuff works. For the very least, if it did, everyone would be using it, or a similar gizmo, instead of paying thousands for real pest control. And these things been around forever with the same “scientific” claims.


----------



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

Also Ultrasonic Pest Repellers: Solution or Scam?


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

I'd wonder why all the landlords in the city don't use these instead of paying for pest service every month...

I suspect it's too good to be true.

In the 70's the company I worked for did research on ultrasonic transducers - exactly for bug repelling. We used 40 KHz transducers. The only thing we learned was that the assembly personnel that were near the test stations (bench on the opposite wall about 6' away) became more irritable after a few days of exposure to the sound that we know they really couldn't hear. After we stopped the studies the incidents reported to personnel decreased.... Yes, this is very anecdotal - but I saw errors in assembly increase and complaints about everything (mostly each other) increase. We dropped the project and made ultrasonic parts washers instead.


----------

